# Pellet smoker flame went out



## Jax10193 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi everyone. I need some advice. I have a pellet smoker. I am smoking a Boston butt. The smoker was between 200-225 for over 4 hours. Sometime between 3:30-6:30 this morning the flame went out. The smoker was cool to the touch. The meat was warm to the touch. The internal temp of the meat was around 130. The longest the flame could have been out was 3 hours, but that is unlikely. Do you feel the meat is safe?


----------



## DaveyMay (Jun 14, 2020)

I doubt it. That meat will retain heat for a while. Minimum for pork is 145 and if it wasn’t out very long it likely didn’t hit that. I’d you’re planning on shredding it you want it to get to 200+. I would clean out that fire box (probably why the grill kicked out) and fire it back up. I’ve learned that the hard way a few times! I always vacuum out the box before a long cook like brisket or pork butt.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 14, 2020)

Most likely. Just put it in a hot oven and let her rip


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 14, 2020)

As long as it wasn't injected, you'll be fine.


----------



## Jax10193 (Jun 14, 2020)

the only thing injected was the meat probe. I started the smoker back up and continued smoking. Was after then waiting for oven to what up.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 14, 2020)

If you are goning to do overnight smokes, a separate thermometer setup that has been programmed for high and low cooker temperature alarms is a must do.


----------



## Jax10193 (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes I agree. Luckily my pellet smoker has a WiFi retro fit kit that has all those Warnings. Definitely purchasing.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 14, 2020)

Jax10193 said:


> Yes I agree. Luckily my pellet smoker has a WiFi retro fit kit that has all those Warnings. Definitely purchasing.



That's good.  
Though, I would still recommend a battery powered thermometer setup.  
You never know when a breaker is going to trip or the power goes out during an overnight cook.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 14, 2020)

You're covered on the meat. The only time I've had the flame go out was "I think" after using my smoker for over a year and never cleaning out the bottom of the hopper and auger..."I think" it dumped a bunch of dust in the pot and smothered it.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2020)

Jax, morning...   Sorry I'm late to your thread....
Seems you may have been close to the meat being fully pasteurized and safe to eat....

Government Pasteurization Tables
The pasteurization times for beef, lamb and pork are listed in Table C.1. 
Temperature F    Time    Temperature F    Time

130     112 min    146     169 sec
131     89 min    147     134 sec
132     71 min    148     107 sec
133     56 min    149     85 sec
134     45 min    150     67 sec
135     36 min    151     54 sec
136     28 min    152     43 sec
137    23 min    153     34 sec
138     18 min    154     27 sec
139     15 min    155     22 sec
140     12 min    156     17 sec
141     9 min    157     14 sec
142     8 min    158     0 sec
143     6 min        
144     5 min        
145     4 min        
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2). 



Looking at the chart above, If the meat was at 130F for about 2 hours, it's pasteurized..  
Due to the fact you were cooking a whole muscle hunk of meat, the inside is considered sterile and the meat would be safe to eat...  Starting at 200-225 insured that...   Bacteria is on the "surface" of the meat...  It was killed long ago...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry about the chart and how it is confusing...   I keep editing it and rearranging it and it collapses on itself and looks stupid...


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 15, 2020)

_Dave, make an image out of the table on you computer by arranging it how you like and then hitting ALT+PRNT SCRN

this Will create a screenshot image. You can then just crop and post that image and your table will always be arranged how you like it. No more fussing around with the lines trying to get them to stop wrapping_


----------

